# Grumpy Beardie



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

My beardie who is usually a docile, dopey, loving little creature has turned into the devil in a day. He was out of his viv looking out of our french windows today (his usual sitting place) when he suddenly went nuts and ran underneath our sofa. I eventually managed to get him out from under the sofa and put him back in his viv to warm up - he was fine. Later on he came out again and everytime I approached him he'd turn himself into a disc-shape, puff his chin out and open his mouth wide (aggressive behaviour). He kept running and hiding from me but I eventually managed to scoop him up (with the oven mit) and now he's back in his viv. But he's spent the rest of the day scratching at the glass to get out, but he's not interested in food. What's wrong with my beloved beardie I can normally pick him up and stroke his tummy - he loves it. Will he be ok again tomorrow? I say 'he' but we're still not entirely sure as he's a juvenile. Hope someone can help!


----------



## chats (Apr 15, 2008)

Still the same today he's spent all morning running up and down his viv scratching at the glass. My partner thinks maybe he's had too much freedom recently. Could this be possible?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

From reading similar stories elswhere on the forum it seems male beardies get a bit hormonal this time of year and are best left alone for a few weeks. Mine is only about 7 months old but even he had a black throat the other day when I was messing with his viv

Sarah


----------

